# nips sensitive



## antonoverlord (Apr 12, 2011)

ok im taking test cypoinate at 600mg a week i take atd e control at 10mg ed i have nolva my nips r sensitive but not hard shoulkd i start dosing the nolva or u think that low of test dose will be alright w just ai


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 14, 2011)

600mgs of test is definitely not "that low"

if your nips are sensitive, start thinking of using nolva, or a better choice would be adex


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 14, 2011)

i prefer Exemestane

Dose 12.5mg eod to 12.5mg ed..helped me a lot


----------



## atlas114 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nolva would be better Save the AI's for the water u want off. Run nolva 20mg for a wk then 10mged while you judge the situation for just sensetive nips you dont want to kill all estro just in ur tits.lol OOOll pro secret 2grms testEW W nolva 20mg2ED And took winny tocut the water off.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 20, 2011)

I just want to say one thing bro,,,, kinda off topic but I have to say it. No wait, I'm not going to say.... Never mind..

No wait, I think I need to.

the senstive nip thing is bad, but since you are already there you need to have alittle fun,, right??? get some of those listerne breath strips. Those little strips that you put on your tounge for good breath.. you know what I am talking about???

Tell your girl to put about 3 of them on her tounge and lick/suck on your nipples bro,, LOL... you will be in heaven,, lol... I sware man,,, this is for real..


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2011)

I like to keep the nolva for post cycle, AI for cycle. Nolva inhibits IGF and despite being a cancer drug, I've seen it listed as carcinogenic in a PDR book. I'm sure we could argue that to death, but the AI prevents some aromatase action from even taking place, just don't overdo it.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

Exam is most safe in my opinion.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Apr 27, 2011)

I would definitely go with exemestane, definitely my favorite ai to use on cycle.


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

sens nips not good


----------



## brundel (Apr 28, 2011)

Mudge said:


> I like to keep the nolva for post cycle, AI for cycle. Nolva inhibits IGF and *despite being a cancer drug, I've seen it listed as carcinogenic in a PDR book*. I'm sure we could argue that to death, but the AI prevents some aromatase action from even taking place, just don't overdo it.



This^^^^^
Use nolva only if you need to. It works very well to reduce existing gyno but should not be used for its prevention. For preventing gyno use an AI.
Aromasin
Arimidex
letro..

If you start an AI now the sensitivity will disappear quickly.


----------

